# Ferret Cages



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Could I house a ferret in a Martins R-680? Is not what Martincs rat cage could I use?
I have 2 R-695s, 2 R-690s, an R-680, and the 670 which i only use for travel.

I would love one of the martins ferret cages but with the saving for the big vet fund, all the supplies and the actual ferret I might not be able to afford it unless I wait even longer.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Are ferret not social animals too? or most of them i guess i think i read somewhere sometimes they are not always. What i have been reading the more room for a ferret the better. Most say a single ferret nation as the minimum size for 1-2 ferrets so i guess go with that size around. I am not a fan of Martins cages so i am not too sure witch would be best size for ferrets but keep in mind i guess the door size too  Good luck


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ferrets definitely need to be kept in pairs or more (unless ill or with temperament issues, like rats) and a 680 would definitely be too small for daily living. i suppose it could work if you free ranged them during the day, but ferrets are extremely high energy and will go nuts if trapped in a small cage during wakey time lol.


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

It actually depends on the ferret whether or not they will live well with others.

Ferrets in the wild are more solitary creatures.

Ferrets that have been kept away from other ferrets for a year or more may find it hard to integrate into a group, if at all.

My own ferret lives on his own. I would like to try to get him a playmate, but right now is not a good time. However, he gets lots of out of cage play time, with me, and he is not lethargic or sad.


----------

